# search user's posts not working



## orangecurry (Jun 21, 2020)

as title - it's useful if you want to chase down specific jobs that a certain person has done.

If you click on that function now, it does nothing but refresh the page

for example

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/memberl ... e&u=295599


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It hasn't worked for years, John-H has chased web admin many times & got nowhere.
Just search for the poster as author.
Hoggy.


----------

